# Amazing mediaeval towns and villages



## Brian G Turner (May 20, 2013)

Loved these pictures, especially the unusual ones from Chios.
http://ellerg.blogspot.co.uk/2010/05/picturesque-european-towns.html

Just in case it helps anyone visualise their own mediaeval worlds better. How you'd describe them, though, is another thing!


----------



## The Judge (May 20, 2013)

Ah-ha!  I've been to Stein am Rhein -- a glorious place to visit, if anyone has the chance.


----------



## Mouse (May 20, 2013)

Super pretty. But where's Dunster? Pah.


----------



## Nerds_feather (May 20, 2013)

Beautiful!

I had the good fortune to live in Dubrovnik, Croatia for a while--another medieval gem.


----------



## Allegra (May 20, 2013)

The Judge said:


> Ah-ha!  I've been to Stein am Rhein -- a glorious place to visit, if anyone has the chance.


 
Me too! Walking in those streets were like walking on a movie set. lovely pictures. I envy people who live in those century old pretty houses.


----------



## Gramm838 (May 20, 2013)

I lived in Hameln in Germany for nearly 5 years and that's still got it's medieval town centre..but don't forget our own Oxford town centre - the colleges and the surrounding street layouts haven't changed much since the 13thC (and Merton College's Old Law Library is the oldest original Library still in use in the world - built in 1342)


----------

